# lang/maude compilation fail



## cduret (May 5, 2014)

Hello I have problem building the lang/maude package.

My system :

```
@ uname -a
FreeBSD darkstar 10.0-STABLE FreeBSD 10.0-STABLE #0 r262971: Mon Mar 10 13:27:40 CET 2014     root@darkstar:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/THINKPKERNEL  amd64
```

I think it is clang related, the error is:


```
In file included from ./stringTerm.hh:28:
../../src/Utility/ropeStuff.hh:37:14: fatal error: 'ext/rope' file not found
    #include <ext/rope>
```

Maybe should I stay with GCC to compile it?

Thanks.


----------



## trh411 (May 6, 2014)

cduret said:
			
		

> Hello I have problem building the lang/maude package.


I get the same error attempting to install lang/maude. I'd suggest opening a Problem Report since I could not find an open PR for lang/maude that addresses this issue.


			
				cduret said:
			
		

> I think it is clang related





			
				cduret said:
			
		

> Maybe should I stay with GCC to compile it?


Neither lang/clang or lang/gcc can magically make a missing file appear.


----------



## cduret (May 6, 2014)

ext/rope does exist in gcc


```
@ find /usr/local -name "rope"
/usr/local/lib/gcc46/include/c++/ext/rope
/usr/local/lib/gcc47/include/c++/ext/rope
```


----------



## trh411 (May 6, 2014)

Okay, my bad. I completely misread that first error. The bad news is lang/maude also fails to build using GCC with the following different error:

```
--- surface.cc ---
mv surface.c surface.cc
--- surface.h ---
mv surface.c surface.cc
mv: surface.c: No such file or directory
*** [surface.h] Error code 1

make[5]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/maude/work/Maude-2.6/src/Mixfix
1 error
```
The error is not surprising since it is trying to `mv surface.c to surface.cc` twice and the failure of the second command is to be expected in such a case. But, I don't have a clue as to how to fix it.


----------

